# BEST way to SURPRISE your KIDS!??



## sbhammonds

We successfully surprised our 2 kids with an AMAZING Disney Trip last year!  I cannot wait to start planning the next surprise! How did you/are you going to surprise yours???


----------



## Metro West

Welcome!


----------



## yaddakal

I searched and searched but just ordered m and ms that say " we are going to Disney tomorrow May 5 2013. "They will
Get them as dessert after our dinner may 4th!!!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## martinezmom3

We found VIP lanyards, disney logo and you can print your own message (1.79) a piece, and a red carpet (19.99@ party city) and we're going to let our 3 DD's (10, 7, and turning 5 during our trip) walk the red carpet as VIPs and take a limo up to the airport! The wait is killing me!!!! Have fun!


----------



## momimouse27

I can't wait to surprise mine...its going to be so fun!  

My college age daughter-who is 19 and not going  is the only one who knows besides myself and dh.  

My son and other daughter have been begging us to go, but keep saying we can't afford it. We're so sneaky. 

We are just going to straight out surprise them the day after school is out for my daughter.  I'm going to pack in secret, and walk into her room wake her up and say...get up, we gotta go or we'll be late getting to Orlando.   They're gonna flip!!


----------



## disneymom53009

My husband works for a hotel near the airport where we always park and they shuttle us to the airport. I am going to tell the kids we have to pick up daddy from work .... We're gonna put their disney backpacks filled with activities
For the plane and other disney goodies in
The shuttle and fill it with Disney balloons .....I can't wait to see the look on there faces!


----------



## jbeanz2001

I'm going to have to keep an eye on this thread...I'm still trying to come up with a way to surprise my 8 and 5 year olds.  (The 1 year old knows but he's not talking lol)


----------



## Alice515

momimouse27 said:


> I can't wait to surprise mine...its going to be so fun!
> 
> My college age daughter-who is 19 and not going  is the only one who knows besides myself and dh.
> 
> My son and other daughter have been begging us to go, but keep saying we can't afford it. We're so sneaky.
> 
> We are just going to straight out surprise them the day after school is out for my daughter.  I'm going to pack in secret, and walk into her room wake her up and say...get up, we gotta go or we'll be late getting to Orlando.   They're gonna flip!!



Our stories are almost identical, my 19 yr old son is not going with us due to college. We are leaving for WDW on Labor Day by just waking up the 2 girls (9 & 12) and saying "get up and get ready. We are going to Disney World."
It's so hard keeping my mouth shut in front of them but I think the surprise will be worth it. They have been saying for years now that they want to go but we haven't been able to afford it until now.


----------



## pigletto

We've been on 8 or 9 trips. Only one was a surprise. It was a few years ago and it went off beautifully. So it's time to surprise them again

This year we are going in August, which they know about. However we are also going the week before Christmas and they have no clue. They wouldn't expect to go back that soon. In fact they think August is the end of Disney trips for a few years.
Every year we decorate the tree as a family and I give them a new ornament to open and put on the tree. This year we will decorate the tree as usual. However I will be giving them ornaments I am having made in Downtown Disney this summer. They will be the big glass ball Mickey Ears and will say 
"Susie and Jimmy's Surprise Christmas Trip" with the dates "12/13/13 - 12/23/13"
I'll film as they open them.. which won't even seem weird because I'll be taking lots of pictures as we decorate the tree.
They are 16 and 9 and absolute Disney nuts like their Mom. It will be awesome.
I can't wait to see them read the ornaments and then take a few seconds to  to realize what the date means and have it sink in!
The only reason I am letting them know a week ahead of time is so they have time to adjust and tell their teachers and friends etc. I think they might be a little anxious if we just whisked them away because they'd have plans and school etc.
This gives them 5 or 6 days to get excited and wrap up things before they go. We will be missing the last 4 days before school ends but they barely do anything that week and certainly no tests so this is a good time to go


----------



## TaraTink3

We usually are in WDW at least once a year.3 years go
My DH was hospitalized for a month and had
Extensive rehabilitation after. We didn't think we 
We were going to make it. I booked 10nts arriving a few days
After my DD's birthday. It was torture keeping
Everything from her. On her birthday I had our
Travel documents wrapped and gave them to her. 
She didn't get it at first started to thank us for the 
Luggage tags. Then I told her to open the booklet and read 
What I had highlighted. As she read arriving August 24 at the YC she jumped and screamed then started to cry as we all did. 
It was a horrible year for all of us especially a little
Girl having to see her Dad so sick. 
It was one of the best trips we ever have had. Nothing 
Like some good Disney Magic!!!!


----------



## Nintfamily

I am planning our surprise for next summer.  We took the kids for the first time in 2011, then my DH and I went for our 21st wedding anniversary.   

We had talked about going in 2014 repeatedly. Then, this summer we sat the kids down and told them we had bad news.  We wouldn't be able to go to Disneyland as the roof was going to need some repairing and that would take up all the extra money.  Then we said, however, we are going to go camping at Ocean Shores instead.  We have played it up big.  Making plans with grandma and grandpa (they are going haul our camping stuff in their 5th wheel) and so on and so forth.  

Our plan is to have everything packed and ready to roll (we are going on vacation so to pack warm weather clothes is going to be easy and of course packing the special Disney things secretly). Then rolling out in the early morning (it's a looooonnnng drive you know) then stopping at the only espresso stand open in our area at the time we are hoping to leave, conveniently located by the airport.  Then the plan is to say 'we don't feel like going camping, let's go to Disneyland instead!'    Let's hope we can pull it off!


----------



## Pooh2

My kids are grown now, but when they were little, we just woke them up the day of the trip at 4am and said, "Get your clothes on, we are going to Disney!"
The car was already packed and ready to roll! They thought we were kidding...


----------



## chartley83

The first time i took my kids, I told my kids we were going to NY to visit family over the Christmas break. Drove to Florida overnight and by the time they woke up we were in the MK parking lot.


----------



## jesswindsor

Welcome!!!


----------



## KaLyn

I love reading all of these!  Is it strange I teared up over all of them?  We are also planning a surprise trip for our girls (6.5 and almost 4 at the time of travel and it'll be their first time in WDW).  I had no clue how to announce it but now I am inspired by a few ideas!


----------



## wiigirl




----------



## leftaslide

We're giving our girls each a Kindle this Christmas. Thinking of downloading a paint app, then writing "We are going to Disney!" on the screen, and letting them open their present early (day we leave). Double whammy. Going Dec. 15th-20th.


----------



## southernprincess1

We are going to surprise our boys by picking them up early at school.  My husband and I plan to meet them in the hallway as they leave for lunch. We'll be holding a sign that says "we're going to Disney!" Then we will leave. We'll have the car packed and decorated.  My boys are going to be so excited!  Everyday they talk about going to Disney and they have no idea.


----------



## julieb5

We are leaving 2 weeks from tomorrow and I cannot believe I've kept this trip a secret for almost 9 months now.
We are sending the kids to school (9 & 6 yrs old) Monday with the premise that I have a work trip that I need to leave for that afternoon.  I'm going to tell them how sad I'm going to be being away from them for 8 days and pull them out of school around 1:00 to take me to the airport to say goodbye.  The suprise will be when I have them help me with my luggage and they see all the Disney yellow ME tags and we will tell them right there at the drop off and then head on inside to go see Mickey.
Can hardly wait.  Just need to secretly start getting organized to get our group all packed up


----------



## deadheadmamma4

We leave in 10 days my kids think they are going to school " not" getting them up telling them they missed the bus getting in the car and driving to there aunts house in nc. We're we are stopping for 1 day they think we are visiting there but no getting in the car the next day to " go to the beach in sc" but really when we get to the Florida line " becouse we will be very lost lol hubby and I have shirts under our shirts saying we are going to Disney they will be so confused its been a year i'v kept this in I'm loosing my mind our guest room has been locked for 6 months becouse all the princess dresses and stuff are in there I can't stand it ohh buy the way this is all of our first time ever I'm 37 hubby 36 birthday at Disney son 13 daughter 6


----------



## Funfire240

We surprised our kinds (DS3 and DD5) last month.  It was a last minute trip and we didn't even know if we would be able to go so we decided to wait until last minute.

Ever since our trip in Sept. 2012 they've been talking about going back (that was their 2nd trip).  We originally weren't supposed to return on November 2014 but then plans changed.  

They always were saying how they wished we could go back to Disney "the next day".  OK, more so our 5 y/o but DS would also say "I go back to Disney" and she would tell him "don't worry, mommy and daddy will take us soon" even though we told her she would be 6 the next time we go.

So that Friday, I left work early to pack and when DH got home we had the car all packed and ready to go and walked next door to pick them up.  DH asked them what they wanted to do that weekend since we talked about doing something special.  DD said "I wish we could go to Disney" so we said "OK let's go!"  The look on her face was priceless!  

Even as we got in the car she kept saying "are we really going?"  It was so much fun to surprise them!


----------



## mainemooncat

I am having a great time reading these.  We are planning on surprising DD next year in October.  DH has it planned out where we will tell her that we have to travel to Orlando for my work and we wish we could go to Disney but we just can't afford it.  I will try to make reservations for the night we arrive at Ohana so we can watch fireworks from the Poly beach and DH will say that is as close as we can get but at least we got to see what it looks like.    Then the next day we will board the bus to MK (we are staying at POP) and see how long it takes her to figure out where she is going. She is a pretty clueless kid so we are figuring that it will take awhile to sink in.


----------



## Snow2013

Ok this is my 1st trip & my 3 kids(ages:7,7&14), my husband has been as a kid been lots has changed since then. I've been making crafts & planning for almost a yr. I'm soooooooo ready to go & see my kids faces. But, I not sure how I want to tell them. ANY IDEAS??? 
We are going to Seaworld the 1st day, before we even check in. So, I thinking if I would be crazy if I didn't tell them until the got there. Would that be wrong of me? This is my idea: Walk out Seaworld before the kids & write on our van "NEXT STOP DISNEY WORLD" & draw Mickey heads on the windows. 
I also made up welcome buckets(mom style), but not putting them out until 1st morning of Disney (while kids sleeping after Seaworld).  What u think? Ideas?
Thanks,
1st Timer


----------



## Snow2013

leftaslide said:


> We're giving our girls each a Kindle this Christmas. Thinking of downloading a paint app, then writing "We are going to Disney!" on the screen, and letting them open their present early (day we leave). Double whammy. Going Dec. 15th-20th.



Love that idea!! 
We're also giving our kids trip to Disney for Christmas, but it's our 1st. Still trying to plan out the surprise. Going Dec. 21st-27th.


----------



## momof3littles

My parents surprised me with my one and only trip as a child when I was either 4 or 5.  I still remember it   Of course, that involved being carried out to our conversion van in the middle of the night and loading up for a 20+ hour drive, but it was worth it 

We just booked our first ever trip as a family.  My husband has never visited Disney, and my kids have never been. They will be almost 10, 7, and almost 4 when we travel.  They have no idea 

We were debating Dec. vs. Feb, but settled on February for a few reasons.  I am bummed to miss out on the decorations (and free dining  ), but Feb is probably better for us.  As a side benefit, we are now planning to do a Christmas morning scavenger hunt to reveal the surprise.  They'll get their normal presents, but we'll probably do a scavenger hunt and maybe at the end have a few Disney items they'll need.  They haven't seen many of the movies oddly enough, so they'll need some Disney DVD bootcamp over the holidays LOL.  I'm also thinking of shirts, autograph books, and maybe convertible pants since weather is unpredictable at that time of the year.  

My husband and I are having a tough time keeping it a secret though!   So exciting.


----------



## bosuch

On our last trip, we had originally been planning a Christmas trip where we would drive our trailer out and stay at Ft. Wilderness. One of the promotions rolled around in September, plus a really good deal on airfare, and we decided to bump the dates up. 

The weekend before we were due to leave our 3 boys went to stay with Gran & Grandpa for the weekend, giving us time to pack everything. We drove to the airport at 0-dark thirty, and the boys were woken up saying that we had car trouble and had to be picked up. So they get there with Gran & Grandpa, we're waiting at the curb, and we break the news to them that we're not going to be able to afford to go to Disney at Christmas. Pause a moment for disappointment to sink in, then explain it's because we're leaving in 2 hours.  Plus, their Gran is coming with us.

Now have to decide how to top that this year...


----------



## ndebt2disney

Love reading all of these!
We usually go every other year, but told DD (11) that we have to skip this year since we went to Aulani last fall, but that maybe we could go Spring Break 2014. We're planning on going Dec 20-27th this year and she has NO IDEA!  
She's helping us "plan" the spring trip, picking ADRs and such!  Its a good thing we're usually long term planners because she doesn't think its unusual that we've been talking Disney so much lately!
That being said, I'm torn on how to surprise her.  I really do not want to give her a week or few days notice, its going to be mid term exams and she will be so happy for Disney I want her to focus!  We've told her we're going to the mountains for a few days and are picking her up from school after exams.
I know I want to tell her in the car, my husband nix the idea of a sign on the car saying "You're going to Disney, get in the car!", he says its too childish for a middle schooler! (Heh, *I* would have loved it!)  
So how about having her open something I've bought for her to wear on the trip...Mouse Ears?, something exclusively Disney.
I've perused YouTube, enough times I've cried my eyes out!


----------



## CaptainKat

Back in 1999, my parents surprised my brothers and I with a trip in October.  They just let us sleep in, and when we woke up and ran into their room to ask why they had forgotten to get us up for school, they just said "But you're not going to school.  We're going to Disney World, didn't we tell you?"  We refused to believe they were serious even after seeing the suitcases packed.  It wasn't until we got through airport security that we realized they weren't just screwing with us.

And then the first night we had a knock on our hotel room door from room service; it was our grandparents.  And later in the week, my dad took my youngest brother (only 9mo at the time) back to the room to stay with my grandparents for a nap, and came back with his sister from NC in tow!  It was a great trip.

I wish there was a way to turn the tables and surprise them, but it's much more difficult to arrange work vacation time behind their back lol


----------



## moosha

I've loved reading through these, there are some great surprises here 

We are going in April and have so far managed to keep the trip a surprise from our DDs (7 and 5.) We took them for the first time in 2012 and they're desperate to go back but when we booked the trip five months ago, we decided to make it a surprise

Originally we were going to tell them right at the last minute as others have done, but I don't think I can keep my mouth shut much longer so we've decided to do a Christmas Day reveal 

I have bought Mickey and Minnie soft toy personalised with 'See You In April' and their names to wrap in a box for the main surprise, and there will be other little presents for the trip like personalised autograph books and Disney t-shirts

We are currently trying to throw them off the scent by saying that we can't afford a vacation next year. Part of me wishes we were keeping it a secret right up until we leave, but I am looking forward to being able to talk about the trip with the girls and get excited together


----------



## bevm4

We are leaving in 3 weeks for Walt Disney World.
I wanted to do the up to the last minute surprise, but then thought about our 7 yr old daughter (who has been asking to go since we took her for her 4th birthday); she really likes to anticipate, prepare - count down.  So decided best to make her  2 week out Count Down Calendar on large poster board - whith miniie and mickey faces she has to remove each night until we leave.
It's not too much of a wait, and not too short so she has time to get excited!
  We told her we would go for her 8th Birthday (next June) - but decided to go in October when crowds and heat our down.
I've bought her princess dresses (hopefully she doesn't feel too old to wear)
disney goodie bag I put together as we were planning for the plane; A personalized Disney gift card - that has her photo kissing mickey on the nose wearing a minnie dress when she was 4 and we went.
I'm excited -hopefully she will be thrilled as well!


----------



## TreeSapp

I just have to say to be careful for people planning a first visit. There are a ton of YouTube videos of kids not responding well to a last minute surprise - crying about not wanting to get on a plane, "but I thought we were going to grandmas! ", etc. whatever awesome surprise - give the kids some time to process 

Unless you've been before and they know the drill - then last min can be pretty awesome 

Our favorite video is a local kid whose mom surprised him by driving to the park instead of school. He's CONVINCED (even after seeing the big entry gate) that she's trying to take him to the dentist <3


----------



## KaLyn

TreeSapp said:


> I just have to say to be careful for people planning a first visit. There are a ton of YouTube videos of kids not responding well to a last minute surprise - crying about not wanting to get on a plane, "but I thought we were going to grandmas! ", etc. whatever awesome surprise - give the kids some time to process  Unless you've been before and they know the drill - then last min can be pretty awesome   Our favorite video is a local kid whose mom surprised him by driving to the park instead of school. He's CONVINCED (even after seeing the big entry gate) that she's trying to take him to the dentist <3



Oh my goodness, I know!  I saw some of those videos and felt so bad for the parents because they were anticipating a completely different reaction.  But at the same time I do giggle a tiny bit.  

My oldest is extremely sensitive about things like that but luckily we were able to work our little white lie out to not include anyone the girls are close to.  We're simply dropping off bags at the airport for daddy's friends because their car couldn't hold them all.  Once at the airport, it'll turn into a surprise Florida trip, which is no big deal for us as we go to the gulf coast each year.  When we land in Orlando, then the surprise is announced.  I apologize now if any of you are on our flight, there will likely be lots of squeals of happiness once we land.

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## quiescentfury

We are going dec 10, on dec 9th we are going to the mall to see Santa at a non busy time, right after school. We will have already given the Santa a card or present for the kids. We are then going to open it in a more secluded area so all the other kids inline don't think they are going to get that too. We will have something inside saying that their early Xmas gift is that we are going to disney the next day and flying their. Kids are 17,15,14,7, and 6. We never fly anywhere since there are so many of us so this will be a a dream vacation for all of us!


----------



## momimouse27

I've found the best way to keep that from happening is to tell them they're going somewhere they aren't really wanting to go.  You could really play it up..."I know you aren't crazy about visiting Uncle Al's, but it's only for a weekend" or "I know you guys wanted to go to Disney, but the mountains are more affordable". Then when you tell, they'll be relieved and excited!


----------



## JDis1015

So, mine is a little different. I don't have kids but and surprising my DH with a Disney trip in may! I've had tshirts made and will reveal Christmas morning, via opening a present, as well as some details! I think he'll get just as excited as a child!


----------



## Meldev

I love this thread!  I'm in the midst of planning a surprise trip a year from now!  Hope to pick my 3 girls up early from school saying Daddy wants to take us to dinner in Pittsburgh and we'll go to the airport - I have about 12 months to iron out details!!


----------



## MandiC

I am planning a surprise for our kids now!     We are doing our first trip to Disney (even my first!) and my kids have never been on a plane so we decided that telling them in advance would work best rather than surprising them when we get to the airport. Since we leave January 31 it works wonderfully to do a Christmas surprise, just enough time to let them help plan a few things (especially with the new Fast Pass+/Magic Bands) and build some anticipation! 
My husband had a puzzle made from a picture of Cinderella's castle with the words Surprise! We're going to Disney World! so on Christmas morning I will give that to them to open first. I think at first they might be irritated I am asking them to put a puzzle together on Christmas morning but I am so excited to see their reaction. We are bringing our 7 and 9 year old and they have been asking so I am sure it will be great. The rest of their presents are Disney related. Cute luggage, character shirts, autograph books, pins/lanyard, a kids 2014 guide to Disney World. I also want to make a Passport book and pressed penny container to throw in. I am torn whether it would be more fun to put everything in the luggage and have it be one big present or wrap everything individually...cause it is a lot individually! Since our toddlers aren't going this time though I may put everything in the luggage since our little ones are also getting a big gift so they won't be getting a bunch of presents to open. I am pretty excited about it, I just received our package from the Disney store yesterday with the character shirts/autograph books/personalized sweaters/guide book!


----------



## seasidespences

We did a puzzle also...our trip was in September so in June we started sending them "clues" with a few puzzle pieces in each clue.  The clue boxes also contained some "travel" items (travel games,   Note pads, etc.) and a poem to give them a few ideas about where they might be going.  We gave them the final clue about a month before we left for a few reasons...one we knew they'd want to pack some of their own stuff and two, they needed to decide on their MNSSHP costumes.  It worked like a charm and they were very excited, plus it was fun to watch their excitement culminate over the summer!  I think next time we go I'll surprise them again...maybe this time surprise them the day of...either way...it's so much fun!!


----------



## DisneyDoll14

I'm 14 and the first time my family went I was 6 (?) and my mom made us a scavenger hunt that led to a Disney Countdown calendar. The next time she surprised us was at Christmas and she just gave us $50 in Disney Dollars and told us to figure it out.


----------



## momof3littles

We have been planning a Disney scavenger hunt following the kids opening their regular gifts on Christmas morning.  They will be 9, 7, and 3  (oldest will be almost 10, youngest will be almost 4 when we travel).  We had originally thought about going in early Dec, and I'd love to see the decor.  However, we really wanted to be able to announce it at CHristmas.  The kids and my DH have never been, and I haven't been there since I was 4-5 yo.  (30 yrs ago)

I found a cool, giant "walking Mickey" helium balloon on amazon and had that shipped to work.  I think he'll announce our trip at the end of the scavenger hunt.  I'm wondering if I could fit him in a giant appliance box  and when they open it, it could be holding some proclamation of where we are going 

http://www.amazon.com/Mickey-Mouse-...qid=1382527559&sr=8-1&keywords=walking+mickey


----------



## JWS7962

For starters, my wife and I decided to DOUBLE our time at WDW in 2015. We agreed that in spite of the trip being costly, we needed more kid time in each park. We recently returned from WDW and felt like we ran through each park trying to maximize our perks yet missing MOST of the Disney Secrets our books mentioned. 

Embroidered matching shirts to be nerdy. I'll think up some other goodies but our daughters are getting older and it's becoming a chore to keep the magic alive regarding the truth behind the characters.


----------



## SpringBreak

Word of warning! I once orchestrated a surprise trip for my kindergartener. I was a single mom at the time.  I pulled my son out of bed early in the morning and didn't do the big reveal until we were at the airport.  He seemed happy, but unsure.  While we did have a good time on the trip, it was marred by by son's pervasive uneasiness.  He kept wondering what was going on at school (I had pulled him out in September) and repeatedly asked why Grammy (my Mom) hadn't come with us.  He worried about our dog. He seemed *very* happy to go home. (Not my intended/desired reaction).   

I learned quite a lot from this. Children, even small ones, have routines and obligations.  Maybe your young child will worry about missed schoolwork, soccer practice, or just want to clear something up with a friend on the playground before leaving.  

Your child may feel more in control if he/she can pack his/her own special belongings and say goodbye to family and classmates.  Older children can read about the parks and help plan  the trip tailored to their quirky interests. What they want to do/skip may surprise you. 

Finally, there is the power of anticipation!  Christmas morning is special in part because of the build-up (decorating, carols, baking, cards, etc.)  We count down to it, plan for it.  I don't know if it would be as cool if a bunch of presents just arrived unexpectedly in the middle of May. 

So while, I think it's a fab idea to surprise kids creatively, I think it's best done a month before the the trip.  Long enough to prepare and build anticipation, but short enough, that it's not unbearably long.


----------



## momimouse27

I don't completely disagree with the above post.  What I would say is to take into consideration your child's personality.  Some kids would be better served being surprised early if they fret about things easily or feel more in control if they pack their own bag.  

With my son, who has autism, he loves to be surprised, which really goes against the norm.  Most of those kids get upset at changing the routine, but mine is fine with it.  I'd say the same about my middle daughter, but my oldest would want to know first.  

My son knows we're taking a trip, but he thinks we leave on Monday and not on this Thursday   I can't wait to surprise him!


----------



## SpringBreak

I agree. The child's personality is key.

And to say it again --you can surprise any kid. But**some** kids may prefer the surprise a couple weeks before the trip--that is--NOT at the airport.


----------



## KCrystal

We are going for spring break in April but it also just so happens  that DD's 9th birthday falls during this week. So it's a spring break/birthday trip for her. DS (5) and DD (3) already know but they aren't talking because it's sissy's birthday surprise  Anywho, we are having a personalized Minnie mouse ears headband made for her as well as a shirt that says "I'm spending my birthday with Minnie!" They will be wrapped up in a box that's inside another wrapped box with a riddle in it that I came up with. She's a pretty smart kid so it shouldn't take her long to figure out the riddle and once she opens the other box she will really get it! We are giving it to her in the next few weeks because she's one of those kids that doesn't like to have her routine interrupted and needs to pack and plan well in advance (she must get that from me since I've been planning for months). I can't wait to see the look on her face! This will be my 1st trip since I was 5, DH's 1st trip since high school (forever ago ) DD8's 2nd trip (she went with her grandparents 3 or 4 years ago) and the little two's 1st trip.


----------



## turning into fanatic

We are taking our 2nd trip 2 weeks from today. The first trip a year and a half ago the kids knew about a year in advance(they were all in my brother in laws wedding at WDW). We keep telling them we will go back for my sons graduation in 10 years, but secretly we've had another trip planned for almost the last year. We are doing the big reveal on Thanksgiving, 2 days before we leave. Let me preface this by saying, if you haven't seen the youtube video of Lily getting surprised with a trip to Disneyworld, you should check it out, so cute! My kids love it. Lily gets a bag full of disney goodies from her mom and her mom asks where she would want to go with all of it. So on Thanksgiving I am going to have a small treasure hunt for the kids, non disney clues leading them around the house. They are going to end up downstairs where all my extended family will be sitting. I am going to hand them each a disney tote bag full of disney goodies(gift cards, their ears, coloring books, t-shirts, maps, etc) and as they start going through them, ask them if there is anywhere they could go with this stuff... They will probably already have caught on by the time I get to asking! I'm not sure if I'm more excited to go back or to see their reaction!!


----------



## DVCGail

Great stories.  I'm planning a surprise for my significant other for Xmas.  The box is already wrapped with seven different little boxes inside that all contain "Disney" trinkets.  The bottom box has our vacation details inside.  Its been a hard secret to keep but only 35 more days.   HOHOHO


----------



## JDis1015

DVCGail said:


> Great stories.  I'm planning a surprise for my significant other for Xmas.  The box is already wrapped with seven different little boxes inside that all contain "Disney" trinkets.  The bottom box has our vacation details inside.  Its been a hard secret to keep but only 35 more days.   HOHOHO



I know the feeling! It's so difficult to keep this secret!


----------



## KaLyn

DVCGail said:


> Great stories.  I'm planning a surprise for my significant other for Xmas.  The box is already wrapped with seven different little boxes inside that all contain "Disney" trinkets.  The bottom box has our vacation details inside.  Its been a hard secret to keep but only 35 more days.   HOHOHO



A Christmas reveal, nice!  We are waiting until Easter Sunday because I cant stand to hear "How many more days?" over and over for months on end.  151 days until the reveal and 165 until we leave!


----------



## DVCGail

great ideas! I will keep them in mind for our families next trip!!!!


----------



## BijouBabe

My son thinks we're going to visit my sister and her family.  He is excited at the thought of going on his first plane ride.  I told him that he would be missing school, but he is fine with that (he's always jealous when all his friends get to miss school and go on vacations).  The plan is to tell him on the first half of our flight.  My friend is going to tape his reaction.  I have created a booklet about our "adventure" and pointing out some of the sights in the city where my sister lives, but then the next couple pages will have something to do with California or Disneyland and how it would be way better to be there.  At the end of the booklet is a picture of Mickey and friends and it says "Surprise, We're going to Disneyland".  Then I'm going to give him a bag full of Disney goodies I bought to act as a "survival" kit for on the way there and when we're in the parks.  I can't tell him beforehand or all I'll hear is "I can't wait any longer, I don't think I can make it".


----------



## VisualArt

we usually just put them in the car and drive to the airport without telling them where we are going.  the bags are in the car already.  They get it when we pull into the airport....


----------



## mindygirl5238

We are planning on leaving around their bed time and making the 8 hour drive. By the time our then 6 year old starts to wonder where we're headed at 8:00 at night, she'll be knocked out in the backseat. Thankfully both of our DDs sleep like rocks in the car. So in my dream world, we get checked in and everything, and they wake up at AKL completely confused. So I grab my camera off the night stand and capture the next Disney commercial. Plan B is I'm going to have my camera ready to go the second we get off the exit for AKL. In reality, if we make it through Georgia without telling them, I'll be happy. I think we can pull it off though. Like I said, my kids are pretty sound sleepers.


----------



## wahmtexas

Starting to get really excited this is not our first trip but it is our first Surprise trip... dec 17 wAke kids up for "school" tell them to go downstairs something is on the xmas tree for them..I used white paint pen and wrote surprise Disney trip and the date on a huge red glitter oversized ornament ball it will be hanging from the tree with Mickey bags under tree containing Im going to Disney shirts for the plane then we head for the airport!


----------



## KaLyn

wahmtexas said:


> Starting to get really excited this is not our first trip but it is our first Surprise trip... dec 17 wAke kids up for "school" tell them to go downstairs something is on the xmas tree for them..I used white paint pen and wrote surprise Disney trip and the date on a huge red glitter oversized ornament ball it will be hanging from the tree with Mickey bags under tree containing Im going to Disney shirts for the plane then we head for the airport!



Love this idea!!!!


----------



## kimj88

We are leaving on my birthday (1/23) and will be there for DS9's birthday as well (1/29).  Both DS9 and DS4 have NEVER been to Disney.  We are telling them about a week or so ahead that Dad has to travel for work.  We have super early flight and will say that we are getting up to take Dad to the airport before school that day.  However, we will have all secretly packed.  There will be two big boxes wrapped and we will say Dad feels bad that he will be away for your birthday so he got you a gift. In the boxes will be their favorite Disney character large plush. Each plush will be wearing a tshirt that will say each boy's name and 'Is going to disney'.  I will tape a paper to the back of the shirt that will say 'Right now!'.  I cannot wait and tear up every time I picture it!!!!


----------



## kimj88

wahmtexas said:


> Starting to get really excited this is not our first trip but it is our first Surprise trip... dec 17 wAke kids up for "school" tell them to go downstairs something is on the xmas tree for them..I used white paint pen and wrote surprise Disney trip and the date on a huge red glitter oversized ornament ball it will be hanging from the tree with Mickey bags under tree containing Im going to Disney shirts for the plane then we head for the airport!



Very cool idea!


----------



## Canooknic

Last time (our boy's first trip) I did a treasure hunt around the house with the final clue leading to my closet where they found their Buzz suitcases, plush Mickeys and 'Im going to DisneyWorld' tshirts.
This time we'll need to leave for the airport at 5am so we're thinking of doing something similar to kimj88. I think we'll wake the boys up and tell them we need to take hubby to the airport and when we get there we'll get their Buzz suitcases out of the trunk. That's my plan right now anyway!!!!


----------



## Brewersprts

We went in January. I grew up in Florida so I have been many times. My first memories are riding the train around MK. The kids (14,9,5) had never been. For Christmas the kids got things they could use on the road trip from Ohio to Florida. We told them we were going to Kennedy Space Center and the beach. Wanted them to get excited about some science things and that. They loved both btw. We stayed offsite so it wasn't difficult to fool them.

The second day (which happened to be my birthday) we booked a really early character breakfast at Cape May Cafe. The kids fell asleep on the way which was perfect because they didn't see that big welcome to disney world sign when entering WDW. When we woke them up at the yacht club they had no idea they were at Disney world. They didn't know until Donald and crew came out to greet everyone. They still didn't realize they were going to disney world until we boarded the bus and the driver said the next stop was the MK. It was a great way to surprise them. 

We would have went this year but since I completely severed my Achilles and won't be walking very well. We decided to wait. Too bad they quit letting handicapped people go to the front of the line. It would have almost been worth it to have someone pushing me around in a wheelchair all day. Lol

(Yes that was a joke, I don't condone people taking advantage of the system anywhere, especially Disney World. I feel people taking advantage of the system is exactly why Disney has made some of their not so popular policy changes and why Disney has lost some of its ' magic'


----------



## Canooknic

That must have been amazing! They must have been so surprised when the characters came out


----------



## Batgirl67

We began a year before the surprise telling my DNs 14 and 6 that we were going to Daytona Beach which became the code words used when we were planning stuff.

6 months before the trip, I happeded to go down to WDW and I filmed various charactes saying something like "Surprise you are going to WDW"; each character put their own twist on the phrase.  I edited it, added a montage about Daytona Beach at the front and packaged it like a Daytona Beach tourist DVD.

We drove down from Michigan and when we stopped at the Big Florida Welcome center to get our OJ, I preteneded to get a DVD about Daytona Beach.  We told the girls we would check it out when we stopped for lunch just outside of Daytona Beach.

We played it in the parking lot of a Cracker Barrel.  They were watching this boring video about Valusia County when Lady Tremain and her daughters interrupted and said "Just Where Do you Think YOu are Goin?" and that was followed with a bunch of other characters saying "Surprise".  The 14 year old began to cry (No one ever surprises her with good stuff, she cried) and the 6 year old began jumping up and down.  Neither one had any clue we were going to WDW before hand.

A little elaborate but it got the job done.

Cheers!


----------



## disneygrl704

Hoping to bump this thread back up - I'm wanting to surprise my DD6 for our Aug trip. I love reading all these!


----------



## mkillian21

disneygrl704 said:


> Hoping to bump this thread back up - I'm wanting to surprise my DD6 for our Aug trip. I love reading all these!



When I was young (3rd grade), my mom surprised us with a trip to Disney at Christmas. We went in January and she got us  gifts that were Disney related. Our last/big gift was a autograph book to use at Disney. On the front page it said: "I'll be seeing you in January at Disney World! Love, Mickey Mouse " it was so awesome!!!! I don't think I slept until we arrived there!


----------

